# Double point days (fall 2017)



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2017)

Double point days are back! 

The fall 2017 dates will be from September 18 to November 18. Registration begins on September 5.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 3, 2017)

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/doubledays


----------



## willem (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting this, *the_traveler*.

The Terms and Conditions on the page linked by *AmtrakBlue* confuse me.



> Earn double points on qualifying Amtrak travel from September 18, 2017 12:00:00am CST through November 18, 2017 11:59:59pm CST. Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/DoubleDays to participate. Members must include their membership number when making reservations for travel to qualify. Limit of four qualifying one-way segments per day. Amtrak Guest Rewards points will not be awarded for cancelled or refunded reservations or tickets. Other terms and conditions may apply. Double Days is a service mark of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation.
> 
> *For more information about the rates, fees, other costs and benefits associated with the use of this credit card, click on Learn More and refer to the disclosures accompanying the credit card application for the card product you select. This credit card program is issued and administered by Bank of America, N.A. Mastercard and World Mastercard are registered trademarks of Mastercard International Incorporated and are used by the issuer pursuant to license.
> 
> ...


What is the credit card paragraph doing there? Why would Bank of America hold a copyright on the T&C?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 3, 2017)

It looks like a misplaced footnote. The announcement for Double Days is at the top, an ad for the credit card is at the bottom, and a box in the middle has both the terms and conditions for Double Days and the asterisk footnote text for the ad. There should have been two boxes--terms and conditions after the Double Days announcement, the asterisk footnote text after the ad for the credit card.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 3, 2017)

September 5th. Good date IMO.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 3, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> September 5th. Good date IMO.


Except in 1991. h34r:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2017)

*Today (9/5) is the day to register!*


----------



## tim49424 (Sep 5, 2017)

All signed up with someplace to go.....specifically Rutland, VT in October!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 7, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > September 5th. Good date IMO.
> ...


OH my.. Shots fired! LOL!!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 8, 2017)

What happened on September 5, 1991?

I am registered for Double Days and for once will be doing a lot of traveling during that period this year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2017)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> What happened on September 5, 1991?
> 
> I am registered for Double Days and for once will be doing a lot of traveling during that period this year.


Inside joke Patty. It's when Steve ( Acela 150)joined the Circus we call Life!


----------



## neroden (Sep 13, 2017)

This very conveniently coincides with when I was already going to travel. Through coincidence and happenstance it looks like I'm going to make Select Plus this year -- helps that BoA actually gave me the credit card (Chase refused to).


----------



## jis (Sep 14, 2017)

These double points are not TQP. They are just plain vanilla points, so should have no effect on achieving status.


----------

